# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  عدم ساختن ستاپ

## مریم محمدی 888

سلام

من برنامه خودم رو از منوی فایل و گزینه make project.exe به صورت Exe آماده کردم.
حالا می خوام بدونم نمیشه همین فایل Exe رو تو کامپیوتر دیگه اجرا کنم؟
منظورم اینک دیگه ستاپ سازی نکنم.
لازم به ذکر هست که بنده تمام ريسورس ها را به برنامه اضافه کردم.

با تشکر

----------


## AbbasVB

درود شدن که میشه ولی اما داره. اگر توی برنامه تون از دی ال ال و یا اکتیو ایکس ای که مربوط به خود ویندوز نیست استفاده نکرده باشید تقریبا برنامه روی همه سیستم هایی که ران تایم وی بی 6 رو داشته باشند اجرا میشه ولی اگر از دی ال ال و یا اکتیو ایکس ها و دیکر کامپوننت ها استفاده کنید یا آن کامپوننت باید روی سیستم مورد نظر از قبل باشد یا شما آن رو کنار برنامه خود قرار دهید. برای این منظور از افزونه Package and Deployment Wizard که داخل خود وی بی هستش استفاده کنید منوی Add-Inc>Add inc Manager  این یه بحث تکراری است خوب بود قبلش یه جستجو می کردید موفق باشید

----------


## gorg313

خانم محمدي سلام 

معمولا بهتره برنامه کامپوننت هاش رجيستر بشن، سر همين موضوع همه گير کردن

شما الان پروژتون تموم شده يه پکيج براش درست کنيد از مسير زير برنامه ذکر شده را بالا بياريد و پکيج را بسازيد
1. Start
2. All Programs
3. Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0 
4. Microsoft Visual Studio 6.0 Tools
5. Package & Deployment Wizard

حالا يه برنامه بالا مياد که فايل هاي مورد نياز را براي برنامه شما در مسير برنامه داخل يه پوشه به اسم پکيج اضافه ميکنه

اگه برنامتون در کنارش فايلي داره نصبش را حذف کنيد چون برنامه دچار خطا ميشه در غير اين صورت همون ستاپ خود برنامه بهتره که پکيج به شما ميده

------------------

پرتابل بودن برنامه (احتياج به نصب نيست) چند تا چيز لازم داره که شما از داخل پوشه پکيج فايل هاي با فرمت DLL و OCX  را کنار برنامتون کپي ميکنيد و فقط ريجستر بشن که هم دستي ميشه هم چند تا نرم افزار کوچيک لازم داره که دوستان تو انجمن  گذاشتن حتي سورسش هست

--------------------
مشکلي بود بگيد فقط وقتي داريد پکيج درست ميکنيد هر چيز اومد که تيک خواست تيک بهش اضافه کنيد

----------


## vbhamed

سلام براي ساخت برنامه پرتابل بدون نياز به نصب هم مي‌تونيد تاپيك زير رو ببينيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%B5%D8%A8

----------


## مریم محمدی 888

> سلام براي ساخت برنامه پرتابل بدون نياز به نصب هم مي‌تونيد تاپيك زير رو ببينيد
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%B5%D8%A8


سلام
تشکر میکنم از همه دوستان
جناب vbhamed من تمام مراحل رو به دقت انجام دادم و درست داره کار میکنه.
ولی این برنامه من نیم مگابایت بود ولی الان که پرتابلش رو ساختم حجمش شده 20 مگابایت   :متعجب:  
می خواستم بدونم این حجم طبیعی هست؟
با تشکر

----------


## gorg313

> سلام
> تشکر میکنم از همه دوستان
> جناب vbhamed من تمام مراحل رو به دقت انجام دادم و درست داره کار میکنه.
> ولی این برنامه من نیم مگابایت بود ولی الان که پرتابلش رو ساختم حجمش شده 20 مگابایت   
> می خواستم بدونم این حجم طبیعی هست؟
> با تشکر



شما بهتره اينجا يه نگاه بندازيد که خوده آقا حامد گذاشتن من برنامشو قرار دادم

اجراي هر برنامه اي بدون نياز به ساخت ستاپ

----------


## vbhamed

> سلام
> تشکر میکنم از همه دوستان
> جناب vbhamed من تمام مراحل رو به دقت انجام دادم و درست داره کار میکنه.
> ولی این برنامه من نیم مگابایت بود ولی الان که پرتابلش رو ساختم حجمش شده 20 مگابایت   
> می خواستم بدونم این حجم طبیعی هست؟
> با تشکر


سلام
معمولا بله طبيعي هست، چون فايلهايي كه همراه برنامه بايد باشه dll ها و فايلهاي مربوط به بانك اطلاعاتي و ... هستن، البته بعد از اين اگر برنامتون بزرگتر بشه ديگه حجم زيادي به ستاپ اضافه نميشه

----------

